# Bundestags Petition gegen ein Verbot von "Killerspielen"



## JackTheHack (8. Juli 2009)

Derzeit habt ihr die Möglichkeit eine Petition zu unterstützen, die gegen den Beschluss vorgeht, welcher das Herstellungs- und Verbreitungsverbot von Gewalt- und Action Games, kurz Killerspiele vorsieht.
Der Beschluss wurde bereits am 5. Juni 2009 auf der Innenministerkonferenz ausgearbeitet und inzwischen beim Bundestag eingereicht, der nun darüber entscheiden soll. 
Damit die Petition gegen diesen Beschluss auch Beachtung findet, müssen innerhalb von 3 Wochen 50.000 Unterschriften gesammelt werden. Über 6000 gibt es schon. 

https://epetitionen.bundestag.de/index.php?action=petition;sa=details;petition=4958


----------



## Mentos.DE (8. Juli 2009)

Bereits gelesen, aber ich kann nicht unterzeichnen!


> Fehler: Hacking attempt



However, endlich ist die Petition da.


----------



## enterthephil (8. Juli 2009)

Danke für den Artikel bzw Link.

Ich hab heute Morgen schon mein Übriges dazu beigetragen...ca um halb7, da gabs in etwa 2600 Mitzeichner, jetzt sinds 7230....und pro Minute kommen um die 10-20 dazu....

Die 50.000 packen WIR somit recht fix 

Also, jede Stimme zählt!!!


----------



## JackTheHack (8. Juli 2009)

Mentos.DE schrieb:


> Bereits gelesen, aber ich kann nicht unterzeichnen!
> 
> 
> However, endlich ist die Petition da.


 
hatt ich auch...einfach nochmal versuchen.


----------



## TheK (8. Juli 2009)

Eine kleine Bitte: Wer schon unterzeichnet hat und nur den Status sehen will, bitte hier gucken: ePetition - Straftaten gegen die öffentliche Ordnung - Gegen ein Verbot von Action-Computerspielen - Statistiken

Der Petitionsserver selbst ist derzeit völlig überlastet und schafft nichtmal die Hälfte der Unterzeichner pro Minute, die es noch bei der Internet-Zensur waren. Hier würde es helfen, wenn wirklich _nur_ die Unterzeichner sich auf den Server stürzen. Danke.


----------



## MomentInTime (8. Juli 2009)

Die Piratenpartei unterstützt seit Neustem ePetitionen, die sich mit ihren Kernthemen decken, direkt
von ihrer Hauptseite aus und die ePetition gegen das "Killerspiel"-Verbot ist mit dabei !
Seeehr gut^^ ... bin gespannt, wie viel Mitzeichner wir zusammen bekommen  ...


----------



## Gunny Hartman (9. Juli 2009)

Mentos.DE schrieb:


> Bereits gelesen, aber ich kann nicht unterzeichnen!
> 
> 
> However, endlich ist die Petition da.



Das kam bei mir auch! Da dachte Ich erst: Toll, jetzt wird man noch überwacht und wenn man versucht eine Petition gegen ein Verbot von "Killerspielen" mitzuzeichnen, wird man gehackt. Als ob der Bund nicht will, dass diese Petition mitunterzeichnet wird. Anscheinend leben wir schon im Überwachungsstaat, könnte ja sein, dass diese Seite mit dem Bundestrojaner überwacht wird


----------



## Lord_Lion (12. Juli 2009)

Gunny Hartman schrieb:


> Das kam bei mir auch! Da dachte Ich erst: Toll, jetzt wird man noch überwacht und wenn man versucht eine Petition gegen ein Verbot von "Killerspielen" mitzuzeichnen, wird man gehackt. Als ob der Bund nicht will, dass diese Petition mitunterzeichnet wird. Anscheinend leben wir schon im Überwachungsstaat, könnte ja sein, dass diese Seite mit dem Bundestrojaner überwacht wird



Hehe darum auch gleich bei der Internetzensur mitgezeichnet...

PS: 40.000 Stimmen wurden geknackt, 10.000 fehlen noch, so wie's aussieht werden die am Sonntag alle noch eintrudeln!


----------



## Mindfuck (12. Juli 2009)

Diese Petitition habe auch auf meiner clansite gepostet. Ich hoffe noch auf rege beteiligung.


----------



## Aldi (13. Juli 2009)

Auch ich versuche möglichst viele Leute darüber zu informieren,...


----------



## Baker79 (16. Juli 2009)

hab auch grad noch unterzeichnet, jetzt sinds atm 59808 Mitzeichner. Die 60k knacken wir noch.


----------

